# sublimation help: looking for blank stockings for sublimation



## HechizoCreations (Mar 7, 2007)

Im looking for blank stockings for sublimation... does anyone knows a place where i can get a material like polyester stockings or have any advice or technique on how to apply decoration to a matial like stockings?

thanszx


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: sublimation help*

by stockings i assume you mean socks like you wear not christmas stocking.. lol..
Here is the only place ive ever seen them but they are located in england i beleive.....
The Transfer Press - socks for sublimation printing


----------

